# Route Advice - London/Beckton/Barking A13 corridor



## Sprocket Dog (8 Jan 2009)

Hi All,I might be moving to south Essex next month and am considering the rather ambitious prospect of cycling into the West End. The trouble is I only know of the A13 as a route into London from the area of Essex (from motorcycle commuting) and I don't think it's very cycle friendly.Can anyone suggest a safe-ish route along the Thames? IF I do the cycling, I'll be starting in Grays. I'm fine once I get to Limehouse.Thanks in advance.


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jan 2009)

Follow Limehouse down to Aldgate East and there is about a million routes you could take through Lunnon.

Lunnon is about as cycle friendly depending how lucky you are.

I know my route down to Waterloo via Bank/Tower Gateway/London Bridge.


----------



## Sprocket Dog (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks HB666, I should have been a bit more specific though - I'm fine from Limehouse into the City, but getting to Limehouse is the issue.


----------



## Cranky (8 Jan 2009)

Best advice is don't move to south Essex.


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jan 2009)

Sprocket Dog said:


> Thanks HB666, I should have been a bit more specific though - I'm fine from Limehouse into the City, but getting to Limehouse is the issue.



Ooops sorry.Looks like I didn't read it properly.


----------



## mr_cellophane (8 Jan 2009)

Someone has posted South Ockendon to Bethnel Green here
http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Ockendon_to_Bethnal_Green-Cycle-Route-1557.html

I haven't done east of Lodge Lane, but the cycle path along the A13 west from there to Limehouse is one of the best I have been on. Keep to the South side, even when heading home, as you won't get past the A406 otherwise. And jump to red lights on the toocan crossings they are not cycle friendly .


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Jan 2009)

As Mr C says the path that runs next to the A13 is very good but does it go further than Dovers Corner[Rainham area] ?I was using this route but now go through Barking, Plaistow to Canning Town then on to Southwark.I prefer this route as its seems less car fumey and also being a girl on my own I didn't like going through the underpass bit at the North Circular.


----------



## Sprocket Dog (9 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666;537525]Ooops sorry.Looks like I didn said:


> No worries fellah, I didn't explain myself clearly in the first place.
> 
> 
> mr_cellophane' said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Jan 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> As Mr C says the path that runs next to the A13 is very good but does it go further than Dovers Corner[Rainham area] ?I was using this route but now go through Barking, Plaistow to Canning Town then on to Southwark.I prefer this route as its seems less car fumey and also being a girl on my own *I didn't like going through the underpass bit at the North Circular.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I hate that bit!


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Jan 2009)

Sprocket Dog said:


> No worries fellah, I didn't explain myself clearly in the first place. Mr. C and Sig - Thanks, I didn't realise that there was a cycle route along the A13 from Dovers Corner towards the city - I should be fine in that case as it's the Dagenham/Barking/Newham stretch that I'm concerned about.



Actually I always find the stretch from Dagenham Ford works through to Grays on the old A13 ok (I usually go London - Benfleet, rather than the other way round) but I think this is because the new A13 bit takes the pressure off. The M25 junction just before Lakeside can be a bit of a mare, but I have a back route worked out to avoid that junction.


----------



## Sprocket Dog (9 Jan 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Actually I always find the stretch from Dagenham Ford works through to Grays on the old A13 ok (I usually go London - Benfleet, rather than the other way round) but I think this is because the new A13 bit takes the pressure off. The M25 junction just before Lakeside can be a bit of a mare, but I have a back route worked out to avoid that junction.



You cycle from London to Benfleet? :nuttersmilie: (I can't use smilies on this pc unless I type them).I'd be interested to know your back route to deal with the Lakeside junction.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Jan 2009)

Sprocket Dog said:


> You cycle from London to Benfleet? :nuttersmilie: (I can't use smilies on this pc unless I type them).I'd be interested to know your back route to deal with the Lakeside junction.



Once every two weeks in the summer. It's a nice run on a summer's night.

The back route for the Lakeside junction isn't a quicker route but quieter for me and more direct. I go cross country to Bulphan:-

Left on New Road A1306 (Old A13) onto Upminster Road North

Go North East (across various junctions and roads, I have no name for) and get onto the Ockendon Road going East. Go past M25. 

Turn right onto Clay Tye Road.

Turn left onto Fen Lane. I then follow this through Bulphan, Langdon Hills, Dry Street, pass Basildon Hospital on my left, turn right and go down the hill towards A13 again before going left towards Benfleet.

Best to look at a map (Via Michelin is good). The latter part of my journey is no good for you, but you may be able to work out a better route to your new home.


----------



## Sprocket Dog (14 Feb 2009)

Finally got around to trying the A13 cycle route last night - no bother at all though I kinda lost sight of it at the Goresbrook Leisure Centre in Dagenham.

Thanks to Mr. Cellophane for the steer on keeping to the south side for passing the North Circ junction - much appreciated.

Despite last night's ride being ten miles longer than my previous commute to Sidcup (fifteen miles), I don't feel as bad and my legs feel like they could have gone further, I guess the lack of hills makes all the difference.

Doot to door time was 2hrs 2mins - I'd estimated 2.5hrs so am happy with last night's effort.


----------

